# The Science of being Natural or Goofy???



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m right handed, right footed but in the gym my left part of the body has always been stronger. So for me right is precision, left is power.

I started riding as regular but I cannot recall if the reason wasn’t that I was simply mimicking the instructor and my friend who is regular the first day.
I changed to goofy after a day or two and learned to turn that way.

While changing I also took into consideration the fact that my right knee ligaments were twisted/slightly torn twice and the left knee has always been fine so it would be wiser to put more strain on it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Write on a desk left but on a chalkboard right; ping pong serve right and play left; tennis is right; bat, throw and kick right; shoot left and ride regular/natural.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Write on a desk left but on a chalkboard right; ping pong serve right and play left; tennis is right; bat, throw and kick right; shoot left and ride regular/natural.


That’s weird. You’re weird. Just no.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mike256 said:


> That’s weird. You’re weird. Just no.


A few years ago, started riding switch and then stopped. Kind of got used to switch, but then had to *think really hard* while zooming around...wtf am I doing...like very simple things of which way am I going and how do I turn this damm thing...me bean and body got really confused.


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

I write with my right hand, I cut a steak holding the knife with my left hand, I play tennis holding the racket with my right arm, I shoot predominantly left-handed. I snowboard goofy. Goo-figure 😁


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm right handed and right-footed. I'm a goofy dawg.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeahti87 said:


> right is precision, left is power.


Same, although the other way around (left precision, right power)


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Left handed, goofy on both on snow and skate. Kicks done by the right foto though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Right foot forward for life!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Left handed, goofy on both on snow and skate. Kicks done by the right foto though.


 Goofy mongo?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Regular footed, bat right, hockey left, shoot pistol right, shoot rifle left.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Goofy, shoot left, throw baseball right, throw football left, bat left, golf right, hockey right, basketball right, write right, wipe left... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Goofy mongo?


No, was thinking more kicking balls and stuff with my right. Not mongo skateboarding, though i can do it. But it looks insane bad in my eyes.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Always boarded and golfed regular, hockey/bandy both in theory, but right stick. throwing right, shoot both, kick both, could write both and upside down, don’t ask why.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> No, was thinking more kicking balls and stuff with my right. Not mongo skateboarding, though i can do it. But it looks insane bad in my eyes.


Back in the days I was regular mongo. After I started snowboarding I’m just regular.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Goofy mongo?


Guilty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just ride both. I have started riding switch a lot more last season to a point I would ride all day switch.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I’m right eye dominant and I ride goofy. I think this has more to do with it than what hand a person writes with.

Just a theory. I’d love to see if it’s right or not.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

HurtonBair said:


> I’m right eye dominant and I ride goofy. I think this has more to do with it than what hand a person writes with.
> 
> Just a theory. I’d love to see if it’s right or not.


I'm left eye dominant and goofy. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I think Mount Baker CEO Gwin Howat explanation as to why snowboarding is a more natural stance then facing straight downhill (skiers), and she’s a skier. Now that I think of it it would probably be a very good way for new riders to figure out their preferred stance.

She said think about when you run towards ice and jump on it to slide across it, you always slide across it sideways and never facing forward. So I bet you could take that theory to figure out which foot you’d prefer forward, by sliding across any slippery surface.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Powdertrax said:


> I think Mount Baker CEO Gwin Howat explanation as to why snowboarding is a more natural stance then facing straight downhill (skiers), and she’s a skier. Now that I think of it it would probably be a very good way for new riders to figure out their preferred stance.
> 
> She said think about when you run towards ice and jump on it to slide across it, you always slide across it sideways and never facing forward. So I bet you could take that theory to figure out which foot you’d prefer forward, by sliding across any slippery surface.


When I instructed that was one of the ways we would determine the best stance for a new rider.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My kids used scooters before skateboards/snowboards and it seems that this translates to stance in snowboarding.

If they scoot with their left foot on the scooter they ride natural.

The unexpected shove in the back test seems to work as well.


----------

